# GORILLA GLUE!!! Is it possible....



## 9935todd (Jul 29, 2005)

I had removed my Sitchback grip one time, then put it back on with Gorilla Glue. Now, I want to get a custom grip for it. Will heat soften the Gorilla Glue enough to remove it like it did the stock glue? I'd like to remove it without destroying it or marking up my bow. Any advice is appreciated. Todd


----------



## twosheds (Aug 7, 2006)

*glue*

man thats some good stuff. I would get on the gorilla glue website and see if they have any ways to get it off. You could try glue remover at lowes or home depo. I think it's called no gum or something. or hammer and a screwdriver.


----------



## 9935todd (Jul 29, 2005)

*Hammer!!!!*

Thats what i'm trying to avoid. It came off easy the first time with a hair dryer, but this time i'm afraid will be different. I refuse to take a hammer to my bow:mg: Thanks though, Todd


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

Polyurethane glues are some of the best in the business...and permanent too. I doubt you will get it off without a hammer and a chisel.


----------



## 9935todd (Jul 29, 2005)

*glue*

Not what I wanted to hear, but thanks Doug. Todd


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Ya, hammer and chisel/screwdriver is the only way I know how. Never used that stuff on my bow, but around the house I have. Once it sets in, its there for good.

Sorry.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Put in a call to Dr Jane Goodall, heard she's pretty good with gorillas. :zip: 
Seriously, if you try a solvent it might raise heck with the finnish, so if you do try don't be a splasher.


----------



## 9935todd (Jul 29, 2005)

*glue!!*

 This is very bad....VERY BAD!!!! I'm having chest pains thinking about taking a chisel and a hammer to my Sitchback!!!!!:mg:


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

How much did you put in there? Did you coat the sides and the back?


----------



## 9935todd (Jul 29, 2005)

*glue*

I'm afraid so...I didn't want it to ever come off! SO I THOUHGT


----------



## J BOB (Aug 5, 2006)

*yea -me too*

i did the exact same thing .Did you also get the foaming action?whats up with that.i did mine 2 days before i started hearing from some of the members about no torque custom grips. I know this didnt help any ,but at least you know now your not the only one.


----------



## pinkfletch (Sep 16, 2002)

*Got your wish*



9935todd said:


> I'm afraid so...I didn't want it to ever come off! SO I THOUHGT


You might try taking a sander to the old grip and removing as much of it as possible, then try shaving the rest of the old grip off with a sharp chisel down to the glue layer and they try some thinner on the glue.

Good luck!!. I haven't been able to get anything apart that I joined with Gorilla Glue.


----------



## 9935todd (Jul 29, 2005)

*glue!!*

Its refreshing to know i'm not the only one out there. It foamed up like a dog with rabies!!! I spent 2 days cleaning it up with toothpicks. I'll just keep shooting it torqued sideways in my hand:sad: I'm still not confortable taking any "tools" to my bow. There has to be somebody out there that has unlocked the secret to this crap. Thanks, Todd


----------



## jjc155 (Feb 1, 2005)

I think that Gorilla Glue (used to be call Gorilla Snot) began life as a Boat Builders glue if I remember correctly. It is water proof and as stated above polyurethane glues are some of the strongest and most permanent out there. I would fear that any type of chemical or stripper used to take the glue off would also eat away at the camo finish of the bow.

I would be very carefull and 100% commited in breaking it off. If it you used as much glue as it sounds like you did it will be like taking burrs out of wool socks trying to get all the small pieces off the riser.

In the future, if u are able to get it off, plain ol' clear silicone bathroom caulk does the trick. U can put as much on as u want to keep the grip seated firm but can heat it up with a hair dryer and soften it up very easy. Its what most bow companies use to put the grips on, if I am not mistaken.

Good luck and hopefully this helps,

J-


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Time to take the high road. Does'nt sound like it's coming off in one piece. Beg, borrow or steal a dremel tool and make your grip a custom. What have you got to loose? Belt sander, random orbit, rasp, files, heck, whatever you got. In the end you've lost nothing. Go for it.


----------



## geales1989 (Aug 26, 2004)

I would call the manufacturer and see if they recommend a solvent. Then you could carefully drill through just the grip in several places and instill the solvent and let it work. I've done something similar with metals that were rusted together. If it doesn't work you can fill the holes with epoxy or grind the whole grip off.


----------



## OLD BLUE (Jan 6, 2005)

You could try freezing the bow and then taking the hammer to it. Then pour a cold one for your sorrows.:darkbeer:


----------



## 12POINTBUBBA (Jul 14, 2006)

Your going to have to sand that bad boy off.1st use 60-80 grit to get most of the grip off at least until you can get to the glue.2nd go to your local auto paint supply store ask for dupont 2320s plas-stick ,it is a very mild solvent,apply this to the glue and sand with 1000-2000 grit wet dry sand paper.start off with 1000 and go to 2000 when most of the glue is gone,sand paper this fine wont damage your finish.I use this method every day at the bodyshop I work at to get automotive glue off of paint.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 30, 2003)

I don't believe there is any commonly available solvent that will help you without eating the finish off the riser. 

Your best bet is a Dremel tool with a router bit. Even better would be one of those Dremel-type mini-router tools, which will help to maintain cutting depth and control lateral motion.


----------



## razorjack (Feb 27, 2006)

*Maybe!*

heres what you might try...(.i take it its a wood grip.)....get some wood working chisels,,there usually real sharp,if you could start from a wide area on the grip ,and just start to chisel it up and down(not to close to the bow,)..not to hard ,once you have a line in the grip, you might be able to split the grip then work from there out,this way you wont scar up the bow,,,any marks will be hidden by the new grip.....:darkbeer:


----------



## 9935todd (Jul 29, 2005)

*thanks*

Thanks for the advice guys!! I'm still freaking out thinking about hammering, chiselling, sanding, breaking, dremmelling, or anything else to it. I think the problem is that I like the mathews logo on the grip. I might get the nerve upukey: Todd


----------



## Jabwa (Dec 10, 2004)

Get a single edge razor blade or box knife- a thin, sharp, long blade. Work it down between the bow and the grip everywhere you can and as deep as you can. Then, insert a thin screwdriver and slowly pry. Hopefully, if you have broken enough of the bonding surface it will pop off. Go slowly, and keep thinking of the alternative! Good Luck!


----------



## blindfly69 (Jul 30, 2006)

hate to say it man but i fear you're screwed.......i love gorilla glue though lol


----------



## 9935todd (Jul 29, 2005)

*I"ll Do It!!!*

Ok, i've decided to do it after shooting tonight...The bow shhots great, but i can feel it rocking in my hand. So, if I take the chisel and hammer to it, how much clean up can I expect to have or will it break off fairly clean? Thanks alot guys, Todd


----------



## CountryHunter (Apr 6, 2004)

*might as well sell it..*

Well you might as well just keep it on there. I know I wouldnt want to damage an expensive bow like that. I use gorilla glue around the house and I tell you what it sticks some things really good, but some things you will never get apart with out taking a little part of what it was glued to with it.. I dont know. I dont think I would chance it. Also most chemicals will not work on it, believe me I have tried to clean up a little spill over that had dried.. Good luck though... I you find a good way to get it off let me know..


----------



## Mach 10 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Don't Worry*

I would not get all worked up about it. First of all there is a release agent for Goat Tuff glue available on line at Lancaster. Remember this , if you only do damage to the area under the grip or the existing grip itself the new grip will cover it !!!. Use a screwdriver to split the grip on the front or side keeping in mind where you can afford to damage the riser. Continue to break it loose being very careful . I would also put 2 or 3 layers of masking tape around the grip area to prevent a slip of a tool into the finish area around the grip.

*Good Luck*
Mach 10


----------



## MOvenatic (May 20, 2006)

Would finger nail polish remover help? It seems to be recomended for removing residue of other glues and for cleanup. It might soften up the glue some.


----------



## 9935todd (Jul 29, 2005)

*not sure*

Im not sure about the finger nail polish remover. I tried it on an old bow of mine and it stripped the finish right off!! I ordered a Tronjo grip, so i'd have no choice but to bust it off!! Keep the suggestions coming. Todd


----------



## dogzlife (Jul 11, 2004)

If it was me, I would take the bow apart right down to the riser or atleast take off the strings and cable guard; then get out the sander (dremel, etc.) and modify the existing grip. Probably the easiest and least time consuming way to resolve the issue. Finished in multiple coats of Tru-oil, it will be far better than the original and torque free too. If you take this route, mask off the riser well to prevent any damage.

Pete


----------



## 9935todd (Jul 29, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the advice!!! Tonight is the night.ukey: I'm getting ready to take it off....I'll post later tonight if it went well. If not....well, I don't want to think about it. Later, Todd


----------



## 9935todd (Jul 29, 2005)

*It Is Done!!!!*

:darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer:  This is INCREDIBLE!!!! It was the easiest thing i've ever done. I literally came off in 3 pieces and about five hits with a hammer and chisel and DONE!!! I took a dremmel and cleaned up the residue on the riser and that was it, 15-20 minutes!!! Thanks for all the help, all I need is my new tronjo grip to arrive! Todd

:darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer:


----------

